# urgent help/advise needed



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i had 30 finches in my outside large aviary they were all fine at 8am this morning, ive been out and just got back home, went to aviary to feed them and refresh their water and only 8 were alive. They have fresh food and water every day and as i say they were all fine at 8am this morning. Any ideas on what could have caused the others to die as i find this really strange and obviously am very concerned over my remaining 8 so any advice welcomed.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it an exposed aviary? Could have possibly been frightened by a cat or bop :whip:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

the aviary is i my garden but some of them were in the shed part and in their nest boxs almost like theyd flew in their gone in the net boxes and just died otheres were on the floor in the shed and then the rest were outside in the flight.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just a thought, could your neighbours have been spraying any pesticides or other toxic substances, like fence preserver etc...?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Graham said:


> Just a thought, could your neighbours have been spraying any pesticides or other toxic substances, like fence preserver etc...?


 
didnt thnik of that i know those at the bottom of the garden were a day or two ago dont know what it was but i could smell it. would that kill them that quickly.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know, but some of those products contain pretty toxic solvents, may be worth asking what they were spraying.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Graham said:


> I don't know, but some of those products contain pretty toxic solvents, may be worth asking what they were spraying.


 
thnks ill go round ther now and ask


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

chemeical sprays or contaminated food?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

they were using a creosote on their fences i get my food from just for pets out of the bins they have in the shop with the loose bird food in, have been regularly checking on my remaining 8 and they still seem fine, flying round and chirping away, i have cleaned out all the water and food feeders and put in frsh water and seed i have gotton from somewhere else so will have to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wonder what they were using as its pretty difficult to get creosote anymore.......most of the shed/fence paints are water based and pretty harmless?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

pigglywiggly said:


> wonder what they were using as its pretty difficult to get creosote anymore.......most of the shed/fence paints are water based and pretty harmless?


 
homebase sell it or a form of it calles creotec same thing different name i only know this as i work there.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they dont sell crosote. nowhere does unless you`re a farmer etc.....its been illegal since 2003

this is from the health and safety executive..... 
*Revocation of approvals for amateur creosote/coal tar creosote wood preservatives*

In 2003, action was taken to remove the approvals given under the Control of Pesticides Regulations 1986 (as amended) for the use of creosote and coal tar creosote wood preservatives by the general public.
The Health and Safety Executive (HSE) acted on behalf of the former Department of Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform (BERR) (now Department for Innovation & Skills) to implement, in part, European Commission Directive 2001/90/EC.
In summary:

Since 30 April 2003 retailers can no longer sell creosote and coal tar creosote wood preservatives to the general public in Great Britain
Since 30 June 2003 general public can no longer use creosote and coal tar creosote wood preservatives in Great Britain


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

pigglywiggly said:


> they dont sell crosote. nowhere does unless you`re a farmer etc.....its been illegal since 2003
> 
> this is from the health and safety executive.....
> *Revocation of approvals for amateur creosote/coal tar creosote wood preservatives*
> ...


 
ive been told its the same thing as creosote, will have a closer look when im back in work on tuesday as i said before its called creotec but will have a read up about it.heres description for it 
Mangers Creotec is an oil-based wood treatment that protects wooden sheds, fences and exterior timber.
For interior use: No
For exterior use: Yes
Usage: Ideal for use on garden sheds, fences and trellis work.
Coverage: 4L covers 24 - 32 sq m.
Coverage is dependent on the nature and porosity of the timber.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The stuff sold now does the same job but is far less toxic, however the airborne vapour if they're spraying the stuff is not something you'd want to inhale, or allow your animals to inhale. You can probably download a safety sheet for the product and check that.

Of course some people may still have old stocks of more toxic products that they are just using up, I know I have cans of things in my shed that came with us when we moved here nearly ten years ago, and I'm sure many of those you couldn't buy in the shops today!

From the sudden loss of so many birds, and then no more, I still think this could be the most likely explanation.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi just read from beginning of post how awful for you poor birds, last year a neighbour of ours was using that substance creotec and although they say its less toxic there is still a smell to it


----------

